# Simmons custom rigging



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SIMMONS CUSTOM RIGGING

We are open for business.

Full Rigging Jobs, Adding & Upgrading Accessories on your boat.

Specializing in: 
Full Audio, all GPS brands, Power Pole, Wet Sounds, Lithium Ion Batteries, Custom Seats & Upholstery, Custom SeaDek Kits, Trolling Motors, Custom Aluminum & Towers, Powder Coating, LED's, Custom Dash Panels, Race Controls, Custom GPS Pods, Original SCB style Riser Boxes & Console's. And more.

If you want the Eric Simmons & Crew touch to your boat, we can help.

Office: 832 864-2331
Email: [email protected]

Eric: 979 299-8172


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweet, We will be doing business!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sold the company, but at least y'all are still customizing and making these rigs look bad arse!


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

buy the hull from SS and bring it to SCBR to do the rest. Sounds good to me. Especially since Eric still has the original SCB risers and consoles.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Very glad to hear y'all are back in business


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...as predicted, and glad to hear...


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

You should have a good web site built that shows people what you can do, what custom options they might have (aluminum work, raising consoles, wiring, rigging, etc). *Commit the time* to tell someone who's brand new to your web site, never heard your name before it came up in their search results, why they should spend their money with you. If you're in the trenches every day, it's hard to wrap up a full day's work and give this the attention it deserves, but it will pay off huge. Do some google searches for people in FL or TX who do what you do or did, pick the best sites you can find, and take notes.

Congrats for landing on your feet so quickly.


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Great to hear you're back in biz. When the Recon is ready for some TLC, I'll bring her over. Good Luck!

Tommy B.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Simmons Custom Rigging - Baby Cat / Suzuki 90*

SIMMONS CUSTOM RIGGING

Tricked out this Baby Cat. 
1. Wet Sounds (2) 8", (1) 10" in SCR Custom build Sub-Box. 
2. Power Pole Pro2
3. MinKota 24v Trolling System
4. Custom Graphics in Black Carbon Fiber and Atomic Teal.

Thank you Chris.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

WADER13 said:


> buy the hull from SS and bring it to SCBR to do the rest. Sounds good to me. Especially since Eric still has the original SCB risers and consoles.


Is this a real possibility? Will SS sell a bare hull?

If so it would be sick


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

saltaholic said:


> Is this a real possibility? Will SS sell a bare hull?
> 
> If so it would be sick


Well, I was told by a reliable source yesterday (after I made that post) that SS isn't going to let anybody else rig them. Oh well, nice idea anyway.....


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't blame SS. Why would they let someone else rig one of there boats and then have to take the heat if someone does shoddy work???
I'm not directing that at Eric, I know he does great work. But if they sell the boat bare that would allow anyone to do the rigging. And we all know how sometimes low bid wins. And sometimes those low bid jobs, well, ya get what you pay for!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sure you can still order a SV-22 through Eric if you want a boat from him. I don't believe that SCB owned that hull.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

WADER13 said:


> Well, I was told by a reliable source yesterday (after I made that post) that SS isn't going to let anybody else rig them. Oh well, nice idea anyway.....


This has been the case for while. It's not something that just started. Buddy tried to buy an unrigged SS a few years ago and was told no. Keeps things consistent and not having to worry about shotty rigging jobs.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I guess you could order a "basic" model. Simple leaning post, no electronics, no audio, etc, then take it to someone else?


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

For obvious reasons SS is going to want either them or one of their authorized dealers to rig all of the boats that they build.

We are a little different dealer since we have a big rigging shop and custom aluminum fabrication so we get our boats pretty blank and go from there.

Tricking out boats to the max with the highest quality components is nothing new to SS or their dealers. How far you want to take it has always been up to the customer.

Eric is going to kill it at whatever he does next I am 100% confident in that but obviously SS is going to want their people to rig their boats.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow, that changed topics quick, love the work you did on my Baby Cat Eric and crew, as always pleasure dealing with you guys


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Coastline Marine said:


> For obvious reasons SS is going to want either them or one of their authorized dealers to rig all of the boats that they build.
> 
> We are a little different dealer since we have a big rigging shop and custom aluminum fabrication so we get our boats pretty blank and go from there.
> 
> ...


Yet to see one new fully loaded shallow sport that just blow my mind like a 2 year old scb. But then again never really like SS just my opinion. The x3 is cool but thats about it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Yet to see one new fully loaded shallow sport that just blow my mind like a 2 year old scb. But then again never really like SS just my opinion. The x3 is cool but thats about it.


Well, lucky for Shallow Sport, opinions vary!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SSST said:


> Well, lucky for Shallow Sport, opinions vary!


No chit. Lol


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Sweet little Baby Cat..


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

DadSaid said:


> Sweet little Baby Cat..


Thxs, Eric did a very good job at tricking it out, theres more to come


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

cc said:


> Thxs, Eric did a very good job at tricking it out, theres more to come


Too bad he can't help put fish in it. :ac550::rotfl:


----------



## Favre4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't really think it should matter who rigs your boat.. If you have the money you should be able to buy just the hull.. Not taking a dig at SS but that's how I see it. If I want to put a tower on it or a different motor than what the dealer reps why should I have to take off the console it came with first... Like a previous poster said about a shoddy job, who cares it's their money, let them rag a boat out if they wish. You won't be the one driving it.

I don't own an scb but I'm guessing the people that had the money to buy one also have the money to buy it basic from SS and just junk everything on it and let eric rig it. There's really no stopping it.. Oh wait someone will now suggest a legal limitation of modification contract.. SMH.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man, this is SCB Custom shops thread and why is another rigging shop hyjacking it?


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Where is your shop located, and do you have any availability right now? Looking to have some accessories added and clean up existing wiring..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

KONCEPT, per the FB page, Simmons is located in Kemah, 2332 Anders Lane. Call or text to (979) 299-8172 . Their attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Man, this is SCB Custom shops thread and why is another rigging shop hyjacking it?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Man, this is SCB Custom shops thread and why is another rigging shop hyjacking it?


exactly

we noticed Coastline


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Man, this is SCB Custom shops thread and why is another rigging shop hyjacking it?


Just tells me which shop not to deal with :dance:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I doubt they'll miss any of you all


----------



## tomres2003 (Oct 29, 2005)

Favre4 said:


> Don't really think it should matter who rigs your boat.. If you have the money you should be able to buy just the hull.. Not taking a dig at SS but that's how I see it. If I want to put a tower on it or a different motor than what the dealer reps why should I have to take off the console it came with first... Like a previous poster said about a shoddy job, who cares it's their money, let them rag a boat out if they wish. You won't be the one driving it.
> 
> I don't own an scb but I'm guessing the people that had the money to buy one also have the money to buy it basic from SS and just junk everything on it and let eric rig it. There's really no stopping it.. Oh wait someone will now suggest a legal limitation of modification contract.. SMH.


Eric wouldn't sell a bare hull when he ran SCB so how can anyone honestly expect SS to do so?


----------



## Favre4 (Jun 12, 2014)

tomres2003 said:


> Favre4 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't really think it should matter who rigs your boat.. If you have the money you should be able to buy just the hull.. Not taking a dig at SS but that's how I see it. If I want to put a tower on it or a different motor than what the dealer reps why should I have to take off the console it came with first... Like a previous poster said about a shoddy job, who cares it's their money, let them rag a boat out if they wish. You won't be the one driving it.
> ...


I think if it's MY MONEY I should be able to buy bare hulls and that used to include scb!!

My point is when ur talking about that price bracket of boat, you are not going to stop anyone one from doing whatever they want to a boat. The buyers have enough money to do whatever the H they want with it. If you think some of those high rollers aren't going to buy a SS boat and take it straight to eric, I have some oceanfront property in freer for you to come look at.

Again I don't have a dog in the fight I don't own either brand and don't really ever care to.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Favre4 said:


> Again I don't have a dog in the fight I don't own either brand and don't really ever care to.


but yet, here you are....


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> but yet, here you are....


:rotfl:


----------



## Favre4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yup want eric to rig out a new aluminum custom 25ft boat..


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Almost done w this Recon. 
It was a bare hull, console & deck box when we got it.

Have a bare hull Widebody to finish and rig out, also a Haynie 21 Super Cat and a Majek Xtreme due in late this week.

When it must be done perfectly correct.

To book SCR Shop time, email @:
[email protected]


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Perfection at its best!!!!!


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

B


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Happy 4th 2Cool*

From Simmons Custom Rigging


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

scb factory said:


> From Simmons Custom Rigging


Ummmm Eric what is this lol... I'm excited for u man. This has always been your passion. Well that and going fast and looking good haha. Keep on keeping on. I switched too, doing vinyl graphics and the likes full time now.

B


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you have any pictures or the riser and center console you will be building?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Navi said:


> Just tells me which shop not to deal with :dance:


So you wouldn't do business with a shop because they are protecting their brand and livelihood on this thread, but would trust your business to one that couldn't stay in business building 80-90k boats during the biggest oil boom in the last 30 years? Seems logical. Think I'd pick the one that can manage their business. Hell maybe Barker will get Simmons Rigging to start rigging all his too. I'm sure people will be begging to buy bare hulls from them in no time.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

fattyflattie said:


> So you wouldn't do business with a shop because they are protecting their brand and livelihood on this thread, but would trust your business to one that couldn't stay in business building 80-90k boats during the biggest oil boom in the last 30 years? Seems logical. Think I'd pick the one that can manage their business. Hell maybe Barker will get Simmons Rigging to start rigging all his too. I'm sure people will be begging to buy bare hulls from them in no time.


My view is its just disrespectful and looks desperate to hijack another company's thread to say hey look at me we can do what this company started this thread for. Let them start their own and boast their abilities.

It's just my opinion, and our opinions may differ. And before someone says it (again) I know neither company will shed a tear over not having my business, I'm perfectly ok with that too.

Enjoy your weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I understand that. But Coastline is associated with Shallowsport/SCB and I can completely understand them posting a few pics of their past work to question why they are being dragged through the mud by a bunch of people who likely couldn't tell the difference between an original rigged SCB and a SS rigged SCB. Some of these posts act like you'll get alligator clips to the battery if rigged by anyone else than SCB. All it shows me are the folks who've never been around YF, Barker,, Islamorada,Young, et al. Original SCB had some beautiful rigging without a doubt. They are far from the only builder to ever masterfully rig a boat. 

People are free to talk down Coastline (a sponsor iirc) I guess, just as much as they can cut the console off their new SS/SCB and drag it up to kemah to bolt on a new one and pay to start over I guess. Absolutely no way I'd offer a bare hull if I was SS, but considering they've been able to stay in business as long as they have, my opinion on the subject isn't worth a dime. I just think it's funny how folks discount the legendary Texas boat builder for one that no longer exists. Especially the folks that likely will never throw down to own either.

Can't enjoy weekend. Currently sitting on couch with a frozen bag of peas...


----------



## DannyR (Mar 18, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> I understand that. But Coastline is associated with Shallowsport/SCB and I can completely understand them posting a few pics of their past work to question why they are being dragged through the mud by a bunch of people who likely couldn't tell the difference between an original rigged SCB and a SS rigged SCB. Some of these posts act like you'll get alligator clips to the battery if rigged by anyone else than SCB. All it shows me are the folks who've never been around YF, Barker,, Islamorada,Young, et al. Original SCB had some beautiful rigging without a doubt. They are far from the only builder to ever masterfully rig a boat.
> 
> People are free to talk down Coastline (a sponsor iirc) I guess, just as much as they can cut the console off their new SS/SCB and drag it up to kemah to bolt on a new one and pay to start over I guess. Absolutely no way I'd offer a bare hull if I was SS, but considering they've been able to stay in business as long as they have, my opinion on the subject isn't worth a dime. I just think it's funny how folks discount the legendary Texas boat builder for one that no longer exists. Especially the folks that likely will never throw down to own either.
> 
> Can't enjoy weekend. Currently sitting on couch with a frozen bag of peas...


"Amen!"


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Also, no doubt every boat that left his shop had nicer rigging than my sled, even though mine was better than the boat before, which was better than the boat before. If I ever re-rigged/consoled, that's the shop to do it unless you are in Florida. Not trying to bash any of the businesses throughout this thread. All top notch as far as I know. Hope they remain successful.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB was Mismanged by John Simmons. He had full power of the financials, not Eric. 

Eric was Production, Design, Quality, Enovation. 

Eric realized John was unfit to run SCB & began to take control of of business starting 3 years ago, and took it from loosing $400k to showing a profit, all the while growing the business. 

John Simmons acted out of Rath over personal clash w Eric. Many quality people were approached by John to buy SCB Assets, and after a Non-Discloser agreements signed for details, it was also noted that Eric could not know about or be part of the Deal. 

Eric was totally betrayed by his father and his fathers minion, Lowell Odem.

Many good people declined the opportunity due to the stipulatin that Eric was to be left out. Shallow Sport was the only one who took the deal.

Eric is coming back, on his own this time, and take back want is his.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

For the record. 
This is a SIMMONS CUSTOM RIGGING thead, and if it turns into anything else, from anyone besides me, I will have it deleted.

So commit about my Rigging Shop only.

Thanks


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

scb factory said:


> SCB was Mismanged by John Simmons. He had full power of the financials, not Eric.
> 
> Eric was Production, Design, Quality, Enovation.
> 
> ...


Boom! Thank you for clarifying further, sucks that SS was the only one willing to cut eric out. That's slimy right there

Can't wait to see what's next go get em!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I dropped my new Haynie 21 super cat(new style hull) off Tuesday at Simmons Custom Rigging for full rigging. Thank you Chris Haynie Bay Boats for selling me a bare hull. 
Lot of cool stuff going on in the shop,can't wait to see how my build turns out.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Scr & escb*

Game on.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCR - AmeraCat 27*

Updated w Garmin: (2) 7610xsv, Radar, & DownVu/SideVu.
Before and after pic.


----------

